# Asus V7700 übertakten



## Spacemonkey (8. Januar 2003)

Weiß jemand wie weit man die ohne extra Kühlung übertakten kann?
ICh habe irgendwann mal gehört, dass man die Asus relativ gut übertakten kann.
Ich habe es bei mir mal ausprobiert und habe sie beim Speichrtakt um 40 Mhz und beim Grafikchip um 30 Mhz übertaktet und sie lief in einer Netzwerksession mit Battlefield ohne abstürzen oder Bildfehler.


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Januar 2003)

würde immer in 10er schritten hoch gehen,
wenn es an die 40mhz geht in 5er schritten.
testen ob sie läuft, wenn sie ohne fehler läuft,
auf lange zeit, dürfte es recht sicher sein.

einfach mal mit 3d mark deine kiste unter
volldampf fahren lassen, am besten eine stunde,
wenn es dann noch ohne probleme läuft,
sollte es auch auf lange sich gut laufen.


zu beachten bleibt, oc auf eigene gefahr


----------

